# Überlastung Ventil-Insel



## Larry Laffer (14 April 2010)

Hallo,
wir haben in unserem Unternehmen sehr häufig Ventil-Inseln im Einsatz - hauptsächlich vom Hersteller SMC. Dieses System bietet den Vorteil einer gegenüber Festo sehr kompakten Bauweise und die Möglichkeit direkt Ini's anzuschließen.
Soweit so gut.
Schließe ich als Ini einen "normalen" Zylinderschalter an, so gibt es keine Probleme. Sobald ich da aber größer werde, dann steigt irgendwann die Ventil-Insel wegen Überlastung aus - der max. zulässige Strom wird hier allerdings nicht mal ansatzweise ewrreicht (zulässig 250mA/Eingang bzw. 2A/Karte=8 Eingänge // real irgend etwas im Bereich von 1/10 davon). Richtig lustig wird es, wenn eine Gabel-Lichtschranke (z.B. von diSoric) zum Einsatz kommt und am Besten, wenn dies dann noch eine Laser-Gabel-LS ist. Auch hier wird der max.Strom nicht erreicht - allerdings beim Einschalten oder Anstecken fliesst ein sehr viel höherer Strom (das gilt aber auch für alle anderen Sensoren).
Jetzt sagt der Hersteller, dass im dieses Problem bislang nicht bekannt geworden ist. Und dazu jetzt meine Frage :  Bin ich seit 25 Jahren immer der Einzige, de, so etwas auffällt und es muniert oder hat jemand von euch so etwas auch schon gehabt und auch bemängelt ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## Irus12 (15 April 2010)

Hallo Larry, 

Du bist ganz sicher nicht der Erste, der über diese Verhalten stolpert. 

Ventilinsel-Eingänge sollten direkt die Endschalter-Signale der Zylinder erfassen. 
Dieses sind im Normalfall Sensoren, welche keinen hohen Stom ziehen. 

Anders sieht es aus, wenn andere Signal-Quellen angeschlossen sind. Vor allem 
optoelektronische Sensoren haben einen viel höheren Einschaltstrom. Diese Spitze 
reicht häufig aus, um die Ventilinsel-Diagnose ansprechen zu lassen. 

Abhilfe ist, die Diagnose abzuschalten oder zu parametrieren, bzw. den Einschaltsrom 
zu reduzieren/begrenzen. Oder einen anderen Sensor auszuwählen. Leider findet man 
in den Katalogdaten der Hersteller meistens keine Angaben über die Einschaltspitzen. 

Gruß, 

Irus12


----------



## jabba (15 April 2010)

Dieses Problem kenne ich von Festo CPX-System.
Damals wurde eine Serie umgestellt und ich musste im nachhinein alle Lichtschranken über eine extra von mir angefertigte Box mit 24V versorgen.

Bei einer Nachrüstung habe ich den Stecker selber angeschlossen und einen Wiederstand in die 24V verbaut, dadurch war der Fehler behoben.

Bei meinen Untersuchungen hatte ich damal festgestellt das manche Lichtschranken mal eben 200-300mA beim einschalten ziehen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 April 2010)

@Jabba:
Gerade bei Festo hatte ich dieses Problem gar nicht ... 
Aber die Sache mit dem Einschaltstrom ist schon richtig. Verschiedene Sensoren ziehen durchaus einen Peak, der in den 2 - 4 A Bereich geht - allerdings nur für wenige Millisekunden.

@Irus12:
Die Überstromauswertung der Ventil-Insel ist parametrierbar und defaultmäßig inaktiv - allerdings beeindruckt sie das nicht wirklich ...

Der Grund, warum ich diesem Thread mal so gestartet habe ist ein generelles Feedback auf den Punkt abzufragen : "... davon haben wir noch NIE etwas gehört - Sie sind der Erste, der das bemängelt ..."
So etwas höre ich seit ich den Job mache immer wieder ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 April 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Der Grund, warum ich diesem Thread mal so gestartet habe ist ein generelles Feedback auf den Punkt abzufragen : "... davon haben wir noch NIE etwas gehört - Sie sind der Erste, der das bemängelt ..."
> So etwas höre ich seit ich den Job mache immer wieder ...


 
das höre ich auch immer wieder, dann sind wir zwei immer die ersten


----------



## bike (15 April 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Der Grund, warum ich diesem Thread mal so gestartet habe ist ein generelles Feedback auf den Punkt abzufragen : "... davon haben wir noch NIE etwas gehört - Sie sind der Erste, der das bemängelt ..."
> So etwas höre ich seit ich den Job mache immer wieder ...
> 
> Gruß
> LL



Also ich sage das unseren Kunden auch immer wieder: "..davon haben wir noch nie etwas gehört...". Manchmal mit der Erweiterung: " Das kann so doch garnicht sein."
Allerdings höre ich das von unseren Lieferanten ebenso.:-(

Sollte ich da mal nachdenken?

Im Ernst mal, was willst du an der Hotline den Kunden sagen? Dass  es ein bekannter Bug ist? Dann kommen die sofort mit Zusatzkosten in  Millionenhöhe, obwohl die Anlage nur 10 000€ wert ist und wollen dieses Geld sofort.


bike


----------



## mariob (15 April 2010)

Hallo,
es gibt am Stammtisch einen Beitrag "Sätze aus dem Projektgeschäft, die zum kotzen sind", dort wollte ich auch schonmal soetwas reinschreiben, nur hören das Instandhalter wie ich sooft, das das für mich kein "Projektgeschäft" ist.... Schön, das es aber hier mal angeschnitten wird, wenn auch ein wenig OT, sorry.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Oberchefe (15 April 2010)

> "... davon haben wir noch NIE etwas gehört - Sie sind der Erste, der das  bemängelt ..."



IBM wusste damals auch nichts über Probleme mit sterbenden Festplatten, im Zweifelsfall waren immer die Kunden Schuld weil die Rechner zu schlecht belüftet waren.
Die Beiträge in den Foren sahen allerdings anders aus.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 April 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ...... "... davon haben wir noch NIE etwas gehört - Sie sind der Erste, der das bemängelt ..."
> 
> 
> Gruß
> LL




Meine Antwort darauf... Ich glaube ich bin auch der einzigste der das einsetzt!

und im folgenden Gespräch die Aussage der Hotline "müsste eigentlich funktionieren"


----------

